# 3 Reasons Why



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

There were 3 good arguments that Jesus was Black: 
1. Called everyone "brother" 
2. Liked Gospel 
3. Couldn't get a fair trial.

But then there were 3 equally good arguments that Jesus was Jewish: 
1. Went into The Fathers business. 
2. Lived at home until the age of 33. 
3. Was sure Mother was a virgin and mother was sure Jesus was God.

But then there were 3 equally good arguments that Jesus was Italian: 
1. Talked with the use of hands. 
2. Had wine with every meal. 
3. Used olive oil.

But then there were 3 equally good arguments that Jesus was a Californian: 
1. Never had a hair cut. 
2. Walked around barefoot all the time. 
3. Started a new religion.

But then there were 3 equally good arguments that Jesus was Irish: 
1. Never got married. 
2. Was always telling stories. 
3. Loved green pastures.

But the most compelling evidence of all - 3 proofs that Jesus was a woman: 
1. She fed a crowd at a moment's notice when there was no food. 
2. She kept trying to get a message across to a bunch of men who just didn't get it 
3. And even when she was dead, She had to get up because there was more work to do.


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

LOL!!


----------

